# Chris Reeve Umnumzaan



## CLHC (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone here handled or seen the CRK.Umnumzaan? What are your thoughts?

If you haven't seen it yet it's here. You'll have to click on the New Items tab and then click on the second picture.

http://truenorthknives.com/tnk_1mainframe.htm


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry double post.........:shrug:


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 16, 2008)

If you go to newgraham.com and watch their videos, they have a video where the owner briefly talks about it, and sais its unlike any sebenza in that its far beyond them in quality...this one is also bigger than the large seb!!!


----------



## js (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy crap! This is so cool! I had no idea that CRK was coming out with a new folder!

I spent some time on BF and there's a lot of good info there on the Um-Num. For the benefit of CPFers, here are some quotes and pics of the umnumzaan vs. a large sebbie:

















and Dave's comments:



> The Umnumzaan is a very stout folder, with a very commanding presence. Chris has implemented several innovative features in this knife:
> •	A ceramic ball does double duty
> •	When the blade is deployed, the ball serves as the point of contact between the lock bar and the back of the blade during lock up.
> •	When the knife is in the folded state, the ball mates with the detent in the blade to hold it closed.
> ...



And here's a nice blade comparison noting the lowered point vs. the pivot:






And here's a review of the knife by OD-SnG:



> Ok, I have been playing with my new Um-nun for the past three hours and I think that that is enough time to give it a true, honest, fair review. In my opinion as the owner of multiple Sebenzas, it feels to me that this is a Sebenza that has been taken to the next level. First off...lets start with the blade shape that everyone has been talking about, its not just for looks, it actually serves a purpose. The unusual blade shapes purpose, I have noticed upon closing that your thumb actually rides in the smooth curve on the top side of the blade.
> Now lets talk about the rubber O-ring washers around the thumb stud. They are not there only for their good looks, they actually serve a purpose...the puprose is ultra soft cushion upon opening and a silky soft stop upon closing which I have found not be be a gimmick but an actual technological advancement. Lets for a moment talk about the glass breaker. It in and of itself can break glass, yes-but after looking it over for some time in my opnion, it can make a handy self defense tool. Also in the closed position, it is so slight that it is bearly noticable.
> Now for the lockbar, on a typical sebenza the actual titanium rides on the tang of the blade. On this knife it is not the case, yes it still has the titanium lockbar, but now the lockface has an actual ceramic detent ball imbedded so IT is the only thing that makes contact with the blade tang thus reducing any possible wear to the lockface. Another amazing innovation by Chris Reeve while we are the subject of lockbar... the titanium frame has another imbedded ceramic detent ball underneath the actual lockbar in case of accidental downward pressure the lockbar rides smoothly to its full open position which is another great feature.
> On to the checkered handle, the handle is not only just for a pretty design it actually serves as a unique feature for a tenacious grip in ones hand. Next, lets review the oversized pivot, as with most things in life, bigger is better and this is certainly the case on the Um-Nun! Upon inital opening it is actually the smoothest knife I have ever felt even above and beyong my sebenzas. Overall I am extrmely happy with all the wonderful features the Um-Nun has. Pictures truely cannot do this beauty justice. Especially to understand the extremely well balanced feel of the UM-NUN!
> In my personal opinion Chris Reeve has now just raised the bar even higher in the knife world. There is a definate reason why the Um-Nun has won the prestigious knife of the year award. Hats off to Chris Reeve and everyone at the Chris Reeves shop for yet another great work of art and one hell of a knife! -



Looks like the knife will cost $400 and will start shipping possibly as early as September of this year, but probably more like Christmas. You can call CRK to get on the list to buy one of these.

I think I just may do that!

Holy cow! This is too cool!


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 28, 2008)

sold my sebbie and ever since ive been wanting to pick one up again. i was thinking of going the fancy route, with a nice handle and damascus blade. but the um-num just may be the ticket...


----------



## js (Jun 28, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> sold my sebbie and ever since ive been wanting to pick one up again. i was thinking of going the fancy route, with a nice handle and damascus blade. but the um-num just may be the ticket...



It won the best overall knife award at Blade this year, too! Many are those who are "disappointed with it" without ever having handled it. But of those who have actually held the knife and used it, the response is overwhelmingly positive so far. So yeah, if I'd sold my plain Large Regular Sebenza, I'd definitely check out one of these. As it is, I'm feeling pretty sure I'll get on the pre-order list, buy one, and keep both it and my Sebbie and just see which one wants to be EDC'd the most. hehe. Ah, the pains of high end tool ownership. The trials we face . . .


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone know if Chris is going to make a baby brother for the Umnumzaan, maybe the size of a small Sebbie?


----------



## jch79 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Anyone know if Chris is going to make a baby brother for the Umnumzaan, maybe the size of a small Sebbie?



+1!


----------



## js (Jun 28, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> Anyone know if Chris is going to make a baby brother for the Umnumzaan, maybe the size of a small Sebbie?



That was a popular question over at BF. Unfortunately, the answer, at present, is no. No plans to offer small Umnumzaan. They will just continue to offer the small Sebbie.

On a brighter note, however, they will be bringing back the Umfaan! I think that's spelled correctly. :thinking:


----------



## CLHC (Jun 29, 2008)

While not a folder, but CRK's Professional Soldier is another one that has piqued my interest. While reading about it over at the USN, this one is getting quite a postive response. It sure is knife from Chris Reeve that is fit to be tried!


----------



## adamlau (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent :thumbsup: . I was out of knives for a while, but am right back in the thick of it with the Umnumzaan. Dropping a line to CRK on Monday  .


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2008)

The big downside to this is that the Umnumzaan will replace the Large Regular Sebenza, which will no longer be produced. People will still be able to get them from existing store/dealer stock, and second hand, but undoubtedly the price will go up and it's a loss, I think. Ah well. Progress. The Large Classic Sebenza "21" will be made still, and special editions, I think, and they will of course continue to support all knives in the field. So, it could be worse. But there it is, in any case.

As I mentioned, CRK is bringing back the Umfaan finally. I've been wanting one of those for years.


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 29, 2008)

js said:


> ...As I mentioned, CRK is bringing back the Umfaan finally. I've been wanting one of those for years.



How much do you think these will retail for? Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Tan (Jun 30, 2008)

Have heard that the pivot bushing, which defined the Sebbie out against the rest like the Benchmade made Bradly Alias, has been discontinued. The new CR folder ( I cannot pronounce and spell the name - sorry ) will be just like the rest of the mass produced ti framelockers ( except for the few strategically placed ceramic balls )


----------



## cat (Jun 30, 2008)

Just in case you guys are pronouncing it "um numb"...

umnumzaan / umnumzane: sir, mister
phonetically: oom Noom zaan, emphasis on second syllable. 
oom noom, the "oo" as in "vroom-vroom".


----------



## adamlau (Jun 30, 2008)

So I called CRK and added my name to the order list. Price is expected to at least match that of the large Sebbie, so figure 400-450. Production, as mentioned earlier, is to commence later in the year. Cool  .


----------



## js (Jun 30, 2008)

Kevin Tan said:


> Have heard that the pivot bushing, which defined the Sebbie out against the rest like the Benchmade made Bradly Alias, has been discontinued. The new CR folder ( I cannot pronounce and spell the name - sorry ) will be just like the rest of the mass produced ti framelockers ( except for the few strategically placed ceramic balls )



There's been a lot of talk about that on BF and everywhere else. It has been suggested that it was done to save money because the bushing setup required tighter tolerances. And it has been suggested that this will mean all the usual fussing with the tightness of the pivot to get the knife to work right.

But, honestly, I highly doubt that the umnumzaan was desgined around compromises and setbacks. This is Chris Reeve we're talking about here for God's sake! CRK should be given the benefit of the doubt! The statement about looser tolerances is sheer speculation at this point, for starters. Next, I've seen a pic of the umnum disassembled, and the big pivot has a shoulder, so when you tighten it down you have a set tension on the knife and washers by design, just like with a bushing. Same idea, just one less piece to deal with. And given the pivot is so large already, it doesn't need a bushing for that reason.

However, it is true that you won't be able to just remove the pivot screw and barrel and then remove the blade, washers, and bushing from the fully assembled handle like you can do with a Sebenza. There's no question that that feature has been lost. However, that certainly wasn't the only thing that set the Sebenza apart from other Ti folders! Just to mention only one thing, the umnum, just like the sebbie, will be able to be user disassembled and reassembled without voiding the warrantee. It's still meant to be taken apart and cleaned and maintained. And it's a simpler design and so should be easier to do a full strip down, cleaning and lubing, if anything. Plus, CRK is claiming that the umnum should need less of that than the sebbie. Is that true? I don't know, but I say we give CRK the benefit of the doubt and actually wait until we have some useage reports!

It's astonishing to me how negative some people can be over what is to them essentially just vapor-ware!

The loss of a quick washer cleaning and relube of the blade is a loss, but it could well be compensated for by other factors, and for me, it's just not a loss at all. If I'm going to clean my sebbie, I take the whole thing apart. But that's just me. YMMV.


----------



## js (Sep 19, 2008)

The Umnumzaan's have started shipping already--and in fact are already backordered, I guess! $400 is the list price, and people seem to be quite happy with them, from the little I've seen.


----------



## adamlau (Sep 20, 2008)

Received the 'zaan this afternoon. An absolute beauty, a definite upgrade from a Sebbie. The modified clip point swedge is rather nasty, the stonewash gives it a hard used look right out of the box. Replacing the Nuke EDC as my EDC until the Peace Maker arrives...


----------



## GLOCK18 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice, looks like it was born just a few days ago.


----------



## js (Sep 20, 2008)

adamlau,

Nice! Thanks for the pics!

Can you elaborate on why and how the umnun is a definite upgrade from the sebbie? I'd love to hear some good excuses *cough* I mean _reasons_ why I should buy one of these.


----------



## adamlau (Sep 20, 2008)

1. Heftier. I am used to carrying fixed blades with either full, or skeletonized tangs. The 'Zaan more closely mimics the weight and feel of similarly sized Bussekins and Barkies.
2. Smoother action out of the box. No, it is not as smooth as a blade with a newly oiled and loosened pivot screw, but it is smoother than my relatively unused large Sebbie.
3. Blade indentation along the spine. Serves a dual purpose in allowing one to choke up on the blade and to protect the fingers as a pseudo guard when the glass breaker is deployed for use.
4. No cutout for the lockbar. Although it makes one handed closing more difficult, I prefer that the release mechanism remain unexposed under use. 
5. Stonewash. The finish is a relatively fine stonewash (unlike the roughshod XM-18) and as such, benefits from a good balance between corrosion resistance and ease of maintenance.
6. Quieter action. The clack earned from the ceramic ball against the lockface is there, but the acoustical signature has indeed been reduced. 
7. Less aggressive jimping. Still provides for excellent purchase without biting into the digits under hard use.
8. Cross checkering. Provides a noticeable improvement in grip when handled in various positions.


----------



## TKC (Sep 21, 2008)

*I also have had an Umnumzaan arrive at my house recently!! WOW, what an incredible knife!! It IS a big knife, but it is incredible!! It is so smooth too. It is a very, very impressive knife. Here are my pix:*


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 21, 2008)

so is the upper swedge (near the tip) sharpened? semi-sharp? 

i didnt think it was sharpened, then i thought maybe it was from the pics, but now seeing it exposed when the knife is closed i dont see how it could be... help! thanks


----------



## guyg (Sep 21, 2008)

Got mine Friday. Born on Date of 9-8-8. $400 plus shipping. My BM sold his 3 before they had arrived. I dont like the lack of cutout for the lockbar, but I see why it was done. Otherwise, I really like it. BTW according to my BM, there isnt much difference from the Sebenza 21 and the older one. And I'm glad to hear they are looking at a new Umfaan. Although it deminishes the value of mine. There were only about 450 made.
Add.. the top is a thick grind that could be finished with a thick edge. Mine was real close to being sharp.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is one that I gave a slight antique finish:






I think it came out pretty good. I sent it back to CRK for an overhaul and its now 100% perfect again. :thumbsup:


----------

